# Ready to change your Netflix plan? Take this test first



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Is Netflix worth $16 a month? Thatâ€™s the question on many peopleâ€™s minds after the company announced its pricing changes on Tuesday. Existing Netflix customers have until Sept. 1 to decide whether they want to swallow a price increase of 60 percent to enjoy both DVDs and instant streaming or ditch either of these offerings and downgrade to an $8 plan for one or the other."

Details Here


----------

